# Granbury, TX -14 Year old Precious Golden girl- Do you have room????



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How could anyone do this? She doesn't have much of a chance at her age. Got room on the sofa for just one more easy dog???

Dixie is 14 years old. She is spayed and she is very sweet and friendly. All adoptions are first-come, first-serve. Adoptions are free. A contract must be signed, stating you will spay/neuter the animal, obtain a rabies vaccination and have a microchip implanted. All vaccinations and medical treatments are the responsibility of the adopter. Hours of operation: Monday - Friday 9:00 am to 4:00 pm, closed Saturday and Sunday. For more information contact the shelter at (817) 573-4277. Dixie is spayed/neutered. 
My Contact InfoHood County Sheriff Animal Control 
Granbury, TX 
817-573-4277


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

MELISSA..... ANNE. Is there room at GRRNT???????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Look at Dixie's face!*

Oh My God, Look at Dixie's face.

PLEASE let there be room for this sweetie at GRNNT!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ( I really hope circumstances, like the people died, are the reason she is in the shelter. It's just so sad to see these faces.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I sent this thread to Anne and Melissa, just in case they didn't see it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GRRNT has commited to taking this girl, working out transport now.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> GRRNT has commited to taking this girl, working out transport now.



Thank you, GRRNT!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh thank god!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's good news that she's going to rescue. Melissa, didn't we just take in another 14 yo in the past month or so?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> That's good news that she's going to rescue. Melissa, didn't we just take in another 14 yo in the past month or so?


It's raining seniors lately, most of them female.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Melissa, you and your crew are angels.. SO sad these senior ladies are out there, but thankful they have you looking out and caring for them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful*

You are all wonderful.

I just rcvd. an email on a Senior Female Golden Ret. in SC needing a home.
Did not get picture yet!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

When you get a picture and info, make a new thread! We'll get her covered somehow!


----------

